# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Sa kohë ka kaluar?

## dreamcatcher

Pershendetje per te gjithe juve xperta dhe anetare e vizitore ! 

Desha te shtroj nje gje per Access !
Dua te beje ne Query ( se ne tabele nuk behet  e di ) qe nga dy fusha ( koha e startit dhe koha e perfundimit )  te nxjerre nje fushe qe do ma jepte kohen ( p.sh nga f1 12.00 dhe f2 13.30 te ma japi 90 min ose 1h30min )   sa ka kaluar nga ajo periudhe ! Do vleresoja ndihmen tuaj ! 

Me respekt dBetim !

----------


## edspace

Për të gjetur kohën që ka kaluar përdoret funksioni datediff. 
Ky funksion merr si argumenta, intervalin, kohën e fillimit dhe kohën e mbarimit. 

datediff(intervali, koha_fillimit, koha_mbarimit); 

Intervali mund të jetë: 
"yyyy" për vitin (Year)
"q" për çerekun e vitit (Quarter)
"m" për muajin (Month)
"y" për ditën e vitit (Day of year)
"d" për ditën (Day)
"w" për ditën e javës (hënë-premte) (weekday)
"ww" për javën (Week of year)
"h" për orën (Hour)
"n" për  minutën (Minute)
"s" për sekondat (Second)

Shembuj:
1 Janar 2005 deri në 1 Janar 2006
datediff("yyyy", "1/1/2005", "1/1/2006") = 1 vit

31 Dhjetor 2004 deri në 1 Janar 2005
datediff("yyyy", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 1 vit
datediff("m", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 1 muaj
datediff("w", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 0 javë
datediff("d", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 1 ditë
datediff("h", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 24 orë
datediff("n", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 1440 minuta
datediff("s", "12/31/2004", "1/1/2005") = 86400 sekonda

Kërkesa  (query) në Access formulohet kështu:
SELECT koha.koha_fillimit, koha.koha_mbarimit, DateDiff("n",[koha]![koha_fillimit],[koha]![koha_mbarimit]) AS Minuta
FROM koha;

Tabela quhet koha dhe kolonat quhen koha_fillimit dhe koha_mbarimit. 
Shiko databazën e bashkëngjitur si shëmbull. 

Për më shumë informacion rreth datediff, shiko ndihmën e Access ose lexo këtu.

----------

